# معلومات عن جفت الزيتون



## fadi_kaka_22 (11 ديسمبر 2008)

احتاج معلومات عن جفت الزيتون واستخداماته واحتراقة وكميات الحرارة الناتجة عن احتراقة ومقدار التوفير مقارنة مع النفط وشكرا


----------



## عصام نورالدين (25 ديسمبر 2008)

العرجوم هو الناتج الصلب عن استخراج الزيت من الزيتون ويحتوي على بذور مكسرة والنسيج الذي يكوّن الحبة:
صحيح أن أحتراق العرجوم يولد طاقة كبيرة ولكنه احتراق غير نظيف ، كما يولد غازات احتراق سامة بسبب احتراق العديد من العناصر المعدنية مثل الفوسفور والكبريت والنتروجين .
لهذا فالتوجه الآن إلى الطاقات النظيفة ...
إلا أننا يمكننا استخدامه بعد تجفيفة وتخميره بواسطة مفاعلات خاصة يتولد منها طاقة حرارية ثم غاز الميثان ، والناتج الأخير سيكون الكربون أو العرجوم المتفحم هو الذي يمكن حرقه ......
ولكنها عملية طويلة الأمد....


----------



## عصام نورالدين (25 ديسمبر 2008)

أما الجفت فهو الناتج السائل عن استخراج الزيت من الزيتون ويحتوي على العديد من المركبات الثقيلة العضوية والمعدنية ولا يصلح إلا كسماد بكيات ضئيلة وجرعات محددة ، أما طرحه مباشرة في التربة أو الأحواض المائية فهو خطر وملوث مزعج.....


----------



## نصر عودة (18 سبتمبر 2010)

جفت الزيتون يمكن تحويلة الى كربون بحرقة واغلاق الاكسجين عنة وبعد ذلك يمكن ضغطة فى قوالب خاصة فيصبح فحم ممكن استعمالة فى الشواء والارجيلة بكل جودة مثلة مثل الفحم العادى


----------



## نصر عودة (18 سبتمبر 2010)

الجفت اذا اضيف الى النباتات كسماد يعمل على اتلافها ولا يطعم للحيوانات بدل الاعلاف الا الا الا بنسب قليلة جدا


----------



## نصر عودة (18 سبتمبر 2010)

اذا تمت عملية تخمر على الجفت ينتج عن التخمر غازات ذات رائحة سيئة وتلوث الجو


----------



## نصر عودة (18 سبتمبر 2010)

اذا بقى في مكان ونزل علية المطر وتسرب الامطار الى المياة الجوفية يحدس تلوث للمياة الجوفية


----------



## نصر عودة (1 ديسمبر 2010)

يمكن ضغط الجفت باى طريقة وتجفيفة بالشمس واستعمالة بدل الاخشاب تماما


----------



## نصر عودة (1 ديسمبر 2010)

السيد الفاضل عصام نور الدين لطفا تصحيح لمعلوماتك الجفت هو المادة الصلبة للزيتون اما المادة السائلة من الزيتون فهى الزوبار وليس الجفت والزبار والجفت لا يصلح للسماد ولا اعلاف حيوانات او طيور احترامي لك


----------



## محمد شريف احمد (1 ديسمبر 2010)

السيد الفاضل يرجى الاطلاع على ما يلي 
موجزتصنيع الجفت​ ينتج عند استخلاص زيت الزيتون من ثمرة الزيتون سواء بالمعاصر الضغطية ( الطريقة المتقطعة) او بالفارزات التي تعمل بالقوة النابذة ( الطريقة المستمرة) كسبة العصر والتي تختلف تسميتها من بلد الى آخر مثل العرجوم, البيرين, الجفت أوكسبة الزيتون وهي عبارة عن ناتج ثانوي لاستخلاص زيت الزيتون البكر ومواصفات هذا المنتج على الشكل التالي :​1 – الرطوبة 45-60 % ​2- الزيت 3 -5.5 % حسب نوعية وفعالية خط العصر​3 – لب وبذرة الزيتون 40-50 %​يتم استخلاص الزيت المتبقي في هذا المنتج الثانوي في كل الدول المنتجة لزيت الزيتون بطريقة الاستخلاص بالمذيبات العضوية وفق المراحل التالية:​1 – تجفيف الجفت حتىيصبح المحتوى بالرطوية دون الـ 10%​2 – معالجة الجفت المجفف بالمذيب العضوي ( بالنفتا الخفيفة اذا كان المطلوب انتاج زيت لصناعة الصابون ) او ( بالهكسان الغذائي اذا كان المطلوب انتاج زيت للتكرير وتحويله الى زيت زيتون مكرر صالح للطعام) اذ يقوم المذيب بتذويب الزيت من خلاياه في الجفت ويشكل مزيج زيت+مذيب يدعى بالميسيلا
3- تقطير مزيج الزيت والمذيب ( الميسيلا ) لفصل المذيب عن الزيت على شكل بخار يكثف بالتبريد لاعادة استعماله من جديد كمذيب​4- الجفت المستخلص زيته يعالج بالبخار الحي في خزان الاستخلاص لاستعادة المذيب الممتص به ويكثف المذيب لاعادة استعماله بدورة ثانية من المعالجة
5 – جزء من الجفت المستخلص الزيت منه والخالي من المذيب يحرق في فرن مجفف الجفت الرطب لتسخين الهواء اللازم لتجفيف الجفت الرطب
6 – جزء آخر من الجفت المستخلص والخالي من المذيب يحرق في فرن مرجل توليد البخار اللازم للمصنع حرقاً غيرغير كامل لينتج منه الفحم المستعمل للشوي والأراكيل او يحرق للتدفئة 
7 – القسم الباقي يباع على شكل جفت خالي من الزيت والمذيب للحرق أو يعالج معالجة خاصة لانتاج علف حيواني أو انتاج سماد عضوي او انتاج نوع من انواع الخشب المضغوط
8 – الرماد المتخلف في حرق الجفت للمجفف يباع كسماد آزوتي وفوسفوري و الذي يحتوي على 3.5% من اكسيدالبوتاسيومو12.5% على شكل مركبات خامس أكسيد الفوسفور​وبشكل عام المنتجات على الشكل التالي :​1 – زيت الجفت 3-5 % يستعمل في صناعة صابون الغار أو شامبو زيت الزيتون أو يكرر لانتاج زيت صالح للطعام​2 – الفحم 5 % يباع على شكل قوالب فحم للحرق والشوي​3 – العرجوم الخالي من الزيت 25 % يباع بشكل دكمة او قوالب والمستورد الرئيسي تركيا واوربا
4- الرماد 3-5 % يمكن استعماله كسماد في بعض الأحوال​​وفيما يلي ميزان تدفق المواد اثناء تصنيع معالجة جفت الزيتون لاستخلاص الزيت منه والذي يدعى بزيت الجفت​​ 


MASS BALANCE
CAP. 120 T/D​Wet pyrina

 % Kg/d Kg/hr.
Moisture 55.00 66000 2750
Oil 5.50 6600 275
S.M 39.50 47400 1975 
 100 120000 5000
Dry pyrina 
 %  Kg/d Kg/hr.  %   Kg/d  Kg/hr. 

Moisture 8.02 4656  194 100 61344 2556 
Oil 11.36 6600 275 - - -
S.M  80.62  46824 1951  -  576  24 
 100 58080 2420 100 61920 2580
After Extraction 

 Extracted Cake Produced Miscella
 % Kg/d Kg/hr. %  Kg/d  Kg/hr. 
Sol. 34.99 27984 1166 85 34560 1440
Moisture 5.76 4608 192 0.12 48 2
Oil 0.75 600 25 14.76 6000 250
S.M  58050 46776 1949 0.12 48 2
 100 79968 3332 100 40656 1694 
After Sol. Draining
 % Kg/d Kg/hr. % Kg/d Kg/hr.
Sol. 11.99 7080 295 99.77 20904 871
Moisture 7.76 4584 191 0.23 48 2
Oil 1.02 600 25 - - -
S.M 79.23 46776 1949 - - -
 100 59040 2460 100 20952 873
After Disolventizing
 % Kg/d Kg/hr. %  Kg/d  Kg/hr.
Sol. 0.02 12 0.5 100 7068 294.5
Moisture 15.00 8364 348.5 - - -
Oil 1.08 600 25 - - -
S.M  83.90  46776  1949   -   -   - 
 100 55752 2323 100 7068 294.5
After Distillation
  % Kg/d   Kg/hr .  %  Kg/d   Kg/hr.
Sol. - - - 100 34560 1440
Moisture 0.79 48 2 - - -
Oil 98.42 6000 250 - - -
S.M  0.79   48   2  -   -   -
 100 6096 254 100 34560 1440 
​Extraction Cycle Calculation ​
Symbol  Phase   Period . minute
 1 Extractor loading 15
 2 Extractor filling with solvent 60
 3 Forwarding of process liquors 30
 for distillation
 4-1 Re-cycling 60
 4-2 Re-cycling 30
 4-3 Re-cycling 60
 4-4 Re-cycling 30
 5 Final wash with distillated hexane 60
 6 Solvent drainage 30
 7 Disolventizing 150
 8 Extractor un-loading  15
 540






​


----------



## نصر عودة (31 ديسمبر 2011)

يمكن فصل بزرة الزيتون عن لبة الزيتون من الجفت كالتالى يوضع الجفت فى وعاء به ماء ويحرك فيطفو لب الزيتون للاعلى ويبقى البزر اسفل يكرر ذلك عدة مرات حتى يصبح البزر نضيف يجفف بالشمس ويحفظ


----------



## Mina01 (29 يناير 2012)

الى المشرك رقم 10 بخصوص المعلومات عن صناعة الجفت: هل يمكنني ألأتصال بك بخصوص نفس الموضوع؟ أذا أمكن يمكن ان ترسل لي على

*‏********



ﺗﺠﻨﺐ ﺍﻹﺷﺎﺭﺓ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺃﻱ ﻭﺳﻴﻠﺔ ﺍﺗﺼﺎﻝ
ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﺿﻴﻊ ﺃﻭ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺎﺕ ﻭ
ﺍﻟﺘﻌﻠﻴﻘﺎﺕ،ﻛﻌﻨﻮﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﻳﺪ ﺍﻹﻟﻜﺘﺮﻭﻧﻲ
ﺃﻭ ﺭﻗﻢ ﺍﻟﻬﺎﺗﻒ...ﺍﻟﺦ،

‏ و يمكنك ارسال رسالة خاصة لذلك العضو


----------



## s3eed7 (1 فبراير 2012)

شكرا يااخواني على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## بوب رام (12 مارس 2012)

اخواني جزاكم الله خيرا , لكن لدى احدكم طريقة للمساعدة بتصنيع محلي لحراق للجفت او مرجل للتدفئة المركزية مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## بوب رام (4 مايو 2012)

مشكورين جدا على كل معلومة
لكن الآن هناك مكابس خاصة لجفت الزيتون يحولها لحطب للتدفئة 
فهل من متكرم لديه معلومات عن كيفية تصنيع هذا المكبس
شكرا جزيلا


----------

